# How much to charge?



## teammike (Jan 19, 2011)

So an architect has asked me to work with him on the side doing small jobs. he would like me to develop and stamp foundation drawings for residential construction. I was wondering if anyone had any type of experience with that, and what the going rate for something like that is. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

In MA you need to have insurance to stamp things. The rates would be dependent on your overhead costs and what you want to make on the deal.

I understand that folks are getting at least $100/sheet to review and stamp.

Another caveat. Make sure you're in complaince with your state regulations as far as either doing all the work yourself or having direct supervision over whomever did the work that you're stamping.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Another caveat. Make sure you're in complaince with your state regulations as far as either doing all the work yourself or having direct supervision over whomever did the work that you're stamping.


This. If you do not meet these requirements, you are guilty of plan stamping. Punishment for plan stamping ranges from a fine to jail time, depending on state laws, but it almost always involves revocation of your license.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 19, 2011)

^^Not to mention your balls getting cut off!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 19, 2011)

> Not to mention your balls getting cut off!


Kinda like going to a Patriots playoff game!

Back on topic, to the original poster, make sure you have whatever O&amp;E insurance you need to keep from losing your shirt.

And as others have stated, be careful about using your PE to stamp someone else's plans and take home a check.

Do you need to incorporate yourself or have your 'business' certified/licensed as an eingineering firm by your state?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 19, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Another caveat. Make sure you're in complaince with your state regulations as far as either doing all the work yourself or having direct supervision over whomever did the work that you're stamping.
> ...



When I was doing my undergrad, one of my profs lost his license for being a "stamp for hire."

It started innocently. He was doing structural specialty work for a firm. But then their one full-time PE quit and the firm figured it was cheaper to have doc sign everything than to replace the full-time guy.


----------



## teammike (Jan 19, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> In MA you need to have insurance to stamp things. The rates would be dependent on your overhead costs and what you want to make on the deal.
> I understand that folks are getting at least $100/sheet to review and stamp.
> 
> Another caveat. Make sure you're in complaince with your state regulations as far as either doing all the work yourself or having direct supervision over whomever did the work that you're stamping.


He has only asked me to do the foundation design and stamp it. Thanks for your input. I will need to check on insurance. I just got my license though and am not all that comfortable with stamping work outside of my day job, so I will probably pass on the opportunity.


----------



## ironman (Jan 19, 2011)

I would say closer to 100-120$/hr that way you hedge against complicated drawings that may take you half a day to review. You are going to need a buisness licence, E&amp;O insurance, general liability insurance, plus a tax guy because your taxes are going to get alot more complicated.

And as another poster stated if you stamp something make sure you were the one who designed it from a blank sheet of paper, if you are modifying existing structures make sure you clearly cloud and rev mark the drawings so you are only responsible for the changes you are making or that you were in direct responsible charge of. The PE I worked under talked about stamping of green or brown field engineering drawings done by someone long gone, I would say for thoes drawings you would need to calculate what it would cost you to retire VERY comfortabley outside of the USA , divide that number by the number of drawings and do one lump sum contract and all drawings go out the same day at which point you will be on a plane. No company will pay that though becuase it would likely be 10-12 million for the set of drawings, they will find some patsy that will take the risk of jail time to work for 60$/hr, if your going to take jail time risk you might as well just sell drugs becuase theres more money in it.

When I got my PE I did not even order a stamp, I wont become a stamping engineer unless im making 120$/hr and my company would have to bump up my wages to that rate for at least a year before I stamped anything as a show of good faith that they are not going to give me the raise only for the period of time they need the stamp. So for me I wont be stamping anything until my experience level is commensurate with that level of compensation. I would actually just like to make that money without ever stamping anything my whole life, it just depends on where life takes me I guess.


----------



## ironman (Jan 19, 2011)

teammike said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > In MA you need to have insurance to stamp things. The rates would be dependent on your overhead costs and what you want to make on the deal.
> ...


Im surprised you agree to stamp things at your day job unless they gave you a substantial boost in pay, and I mean SUBSTANTIAL like 60-80% pay increase. If there was not some fat money involved I did not even order a stamp, like standard of living change fat money.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

ironman said:


> When I got my PE I did not even order a stamp, I wont become a stamping engineer unless im making 120$/hr and my company would have to bump up my wages to that rate for at least a year before I stamped anything as a show of good faith that they are not going to give me the raise only for the period of time they need the stamp. So for me I wont be stamping anything until my experience level is commensurate with that level of compensation. I would actually just like to make that money without ever stamping anything my whole life, it just depends on where life takes me I guess.


You are literally the only person I have ever heard of where getting a PE actually was absolutely useless. Nobody is going to pay you $120/hr. for a year just for the privilege of getting you to stamp a drawing. There are millions of other engineers that will stamp drawings for half of that, and every single one of them is infinitely more competent than you. You bring nothing to the table, yet you want to own the table.


----------



## civilized_naah (Jan 19, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> and every single one of them is infinitely more competent than you.


Mathematically, the only way all the other engineers are 'infinitely more competent' than ironman is if his competence was ZERO. And since competence is on a relative scale, there can be no ABSOLUTE ZERO of competence.

I'm just saying ...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

civilized_naah said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > and every single one of them is infinitely more competent than you.
> ...


It's sorta like absolute zero. If you can get to −458°F, it's close enough to call it absolute.

Have you READ his posts?


----------



## teammike (Jan 19, 2011)

ironman said:


> teammike said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Not sure what state you are in, but the two states I am licensed in REQUIRE you to purchase a stamp. One of them requires you to mail them a stamped piece of paper to prove it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

teammike said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > teammike said:
> ...


Interesting. I had nor heard of that before.

Ironman: Your assesment is ridiculous. If you work for a company and they want you to use your stamp, then they will pay for the E&amp;O insurance to cover the design which is a product of the company. You don't own that design and cannot go and sell it to someone else on your own, similarly the company is responsible for E&amp;O of the project (unless you signed a jackass policy). Therefore, the expectation that a company will compensate you that high to simply provide a P.E. stamp is absurd. Additionally, if you want to increase your salary substantially you should be stamping corporate designs because it demonstrates a level of respect and responsibility (the corporation has enough trust in you that they actually let you stamp designs that they need to insure) that helps one qualify for upper managment of the firm which is where the money is.

The PE stamp qualifies an individual has having the competency to oversee the work, verify it and then put their name as the responsible person for the project. If you're responsible for a major development project (upper management) then you get the fatty money. If you're sealing drawings for residential storage building, then maybe the money is not as fat.

In any other profession if the work product for a company goes south, the company is sued, and whomever's name is on the work will be a party to that. No stamp required.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 20, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> teammike said:
> 
> 
> > ironman said:
> ...


That's the way Michigan is - gotta stamp a form and send it to the Board as part of licensure process. I think they give 90 days after license number is issued.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I had nor heard of that before.
> ...


West Virginia is the same way. Kentucky says you are supposed to get a stamp, but they don't require the proof before you are officially licensed.


----------



## ironman (Jan 20, 2011)

My state does not have that requirement. I hope people on here only take about half of some of my stuff seroiusly lol. If a fatty money opprotunity presents itself I will take it, but for now im content making 40$/hr and not stamping squat.


----------

